# mineral spirit?



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

what is mineral spirits? i cant find it anywhere in the uk?

you lot overseas must call it something else...

i take it....its white spirits?

please tell me im right....

ive got 2 frames soaking in a 50/50 mix of white spirits and boiled linseed oil.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hope this post will help


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

WIKI sez, "Yes it is." the long answer is here. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_spirit


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

cheers lads.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

TTFN then!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this useful information!


----------

